# White Birch and Multiple Blessings



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

On my way home from work Friday I spoted the town crews vutting down a white birch and asked the owner if I could have some. After getting the son to translate to his parent what I wanted they said sure sure take take! The don't speak english I think they are Polish or Russian I can never tell those to apart (No offence if your either - I don't speak the language). 

I came home got my ole 1992 Dakota and filled her up with anything I could lift! The oldcouple looked at me weird and kind of with a frown. I know they were tlaking about me because they keep nudging they heads in my direction. 

When I finished loading the truck I walked over and I asked the son "How do I say thank you in their language?"

He looked puzzled and said "what? then the long word with lots of sylables." 

I tried to repeat the words several times then and I looked at the old couple and stumbled a horrible "Thank you"  to each of them with a bow. Suddenly they both smiled ear to ear and I and got the biggest grin and hug from each or them. Then the lady said another bunch of words and said "You Wel Come!" I repeated the words. What a joy to see them smile so big over something so small! I felt blessed!

As I drove the truck home (only about few blocks - I lost my breaks on the street I live on! Talk about having an angle on your shoulder! I was once again blessed! 

To some this may sound strange but as some of you know I'm headed for Bufalo next week to help Shelly in a BBQ contest and I could have been on the freeway driving at 70 MPH before I lost the brakes and killed somebody - so I consider this sort of thing a blessing! Sometimes we miss these little blessings and wonder why we are cursed but think about it sometime ... I may be a blesing in disguise!

ANYWAY ...

Couldn't passup a free truckload of wood already cut down in carry size lengths. I know birch is good to smoke with and supposed to taste like maple - but has anyone here every used it?

Here's a picture of my prize and my pride and joy for the past 15 years:


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

great score debi & glad ya got the brake thing worked out.


----------



## cheech (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice score,

I never smoke with  birch before (actually never thought about it) but I would guess there is nothing wrong with it.

I will wait to hear how it goes for you and may have to try some please keep us in the loop and let us know how it tastes


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 23, 2007)

We had a White Birch that was half dead & I had it half of it cut down when we had our roof done. The neighbors have a large white birch that has completely died. In our area they have some sort of disease that is killing them off. Do you think I sould ask for sme of the wood for smoking when they finally cut it down? We are also slowly loosing our other half of our tree. I was not aware that White Birch was good for smoking
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 What kind of flavor does it impart??


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

I won't get to try it til next year but It's supposed to taste like maple. I'll look through and see if I can find some dead limbs maybe.


----------

